# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Patriku, Ndriçuesi i Irlandës - 17 mars

## Albo

Shën Patriku, Ndriçuesi i Irlandës ka lindur rreth vitit 385, i biri i Kalpurnit, një taksambledhës romak. Ai jetoi në fshatin Bannavem Taberniae që mund të jetë vendodhur në buzë të lumit Server në Uells. Ky fshat u sulmua nga piratet dhe Patriku ishte njëri prej atyre që u morën peng, ishte vetëm 16 vjeç. E çuan në Irlandë dhe e shitën si skllav, i duhej të punonte si bari i një tufe derrash në malin Slemish në Co. Antrim. Gjatë kësaj kohe të skllavërisë, Patriku mësoi shumë mirë gjuhën irlandeze që i erdhi shumë në ndihmë më vonë në misionin e tij.

Ai lutej kur ishte vetëm në mal dhe jetoi në këtë mënyrë për 6 vjet. Pati dy vegime. Vegimi i parë i tha që do të kthehej në shtëpi. Vegimi i dytë i tha që anijen e kish gati. Duke u nisur më këmbë, Patriku eci për 200 milje deri në bregun e detit. Atje ia doli që të hipte në një anije dhe u kthye tek prindërit e tij në Britani.

Pak kohë më vonë, ai shkoi në Gali dhe studioi për prift tek Oksiri dhe Shën Gjermani (31 korrik). Me kalimin e kohës u hirotoni si peshkop, dhe iu besua një mision në Irlandë, si pasues i Shën Palladiusit (7 korrik). Shën Palladiusi nuk pati shumë sukses në Irlandë. Pas një viti ai shkoi në Skoci, prej edhe ku vdiq në vitin 432.

Patriku pa një ëndërr në të cilën një ëngjëll i erdhi dhe i solli shumë letra. Pasi zgjodhi një prej këtyre letrave me titull "Zëri i Irlandezëve", Patriku dëgjoi nga engjëlli se si irlandezët i përgjëroheshin që të kthehj tek ta.

Edhe pse Shën Patriku arriti një rezultat të shkëlqyer në përhapjen e Ungjillit, ai nuk ishte as i pari dhe as i vetmi misionar në Irlandë. Ai arriti në Irlandë rreth vitit 432 (edhe pse kjo datë është e diskutueshme), rreth një viti pasi Shën Palladiusi filloi misionin e tij në Irlandë. Kish edhe misionarë të tjerë që ishin aktivë në bregun juglindor, por ishte Shën Patriku ai që pati influencën më të madhe në predikimin e Ungjillit të Krishtit. Prandaj ai njihet si "Ndriçuesi i Irlandës".

Rrëfimi i tij autobiografik na tregon për shumë mundime dhe zhgënjime që duhet të duronte. Patriku i rrëfeu njëherë një miku se ai sulmohej nga një mëkat që kish bërë para se të mbushte moshën 15 vjeç. Miku e siguroi për mëshirën e Perëndisë, bile mbështeti dhe emërimin e Patrikut si peshkop. Më vonë, u kthye kundër Patrikut dhe nxorri në shesh atë që Patriku i kish rrëfyer në një përpjekje për të parandaluar hirotonisjen e tij. Shumë vite më vonë, Patriku ende vajtonte për mikun e tij të dashur që e kishte bërë me turp në publik. Përzamorja (Lorica)

Shën Patriku ngriti shumë kisha dhe manastire në gjithë Irlandën por konvertimi i popullit irlandez nuk ishte një detyrë e thjeshtë. Kishte shumë armiqësira, dhe vetë ai ishte sulmuar disa herë. Ai përballej me rrezik, fyerje, dhe e qortonin se ishte i huaj dhe ish-skllav. Kishte shumë mundësi gjithashtu që paganët të mundoheshin ta vrisnin atë. Pavarësisht nga gjithë pengesat, ai i qëndroi besnik thirrjes së tij, dhe pagëzoi shumë njerëz në Krisht. Përzamorja (Lorica) i atribuohet gjithashtu Shën Patrikut. Në shkrimet e tij, ne mund të dallojmë vetëdijen e Shën Patrikut se ishte i thirrur nga Perëndia, siç dallojmë edhe vendosmërinë dhe modestinë e tij në ndërmarrjen e punës së tij misionare. Ai i referohet vetes si "një mëkatar", "më injoranti dhe më i pavleri" dhe si njeri që "e përçmojnë shumë njerëz". Ai ia dedikon suksesin Perëndisë dhe jo talenteve të tija: "I jam borxhlli hirit të Perëndisë që nëpërmjet meje kaq shumë njerëz rilindën përsëri në Të."

Kur arriti të ngrejë Selinë episkopale në Armag në 444, Shën Patriku kishte peshkopë të tjerë që e ndihmonin, shumë priftërinj dhe dhiakë vendas, dhe ai i inkurajonte në rritjen e monasticizmit.

Shën Patriku shpesh përshkruhet nëpër ikona duke mbajtur një shemrok (lule karakteristike irlandeze, ngjan me tërfilin), ose me gjarpërinj që largohen nga frika prej tij. Ai përdori lulen e shemrokut që të ilustronte doktrinën e Trinisë së Shenjtë. Tre gjethe që dalin nga një kërcell i vetëm, e ndihmoi atë për tu shpjeguar konceptin e Perëndisë në tre Persona njerëzve. Shumë njerëz sot e shohin historinë e Shën Patrikut që i përzuri të gjithë gjarpërinjtë nga Irlanda si një histori pa asnje bazë historike. 

Shën Patriku vdiq më 17 Mars, 461 (disa thonë 492). Ka rrëfime të ndryshme mbi ditët e fundit të jetës së tij, por shumica prej këtyre rrëfimeve janë legjendare. Muirku na tregon se asnjë nuk e di vendin ku është varrosur Shën Patriku. Shën Kolumba e Ionës (9 qershor) thotë se Shpirti i Shenjtë ia tregoi se Shën Patriku është varrosur në Saul, vendi i kishës së tij të parë. Një shkemb graniti u vendos në varrin e tij tradicional në Downpatrick në vitin 1899.


Përktheu: Ilirjan Papa

----------

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (17-03-2014)

----------


## Albo

17 Marsi, Dita e Shen Patrikut te Irlandes. 

Albo

----------


## Albo

17 Marsi, Dita e Shen Patrikut te Irlandes.

----------


## Linda-uk

tape behen sonte te gjithe Irlandezet, nje menyre te festuari te cuditshme kane sonte

----------


## _MALSORI_

thone se ne angli nuk ka gjarperinj...thone gjithashtu se kjo gje i dedikohet ketij shenjti...sa eshte e vertete....

----------


## Albo

Sot Kisha kujton jeten dhe vepren e Shen Patrikut te Irlandes.

----------


## xhori

> tape behen sonte te gjithe Irlandezet, nje menyre te festuari te cuditshme kane sonte


jo vetem ne irlande, dy lokale ketu ku jam un sonte  bejne  tip feste per  shen patrikun

----------


## Sofi _

> thone se ne angli nuk ka gjarperinj...thone gjithashtu se kjo gje i dedikohet ketij shenjti...sa eshte e vertete....


Per Irlanden flitet kjo, jo per Angline. Sipas 'National Geographic" s'ka te beje me Shen Patrikun, por me periudhen e akullit.  Mendohet se s'ka pat gjarperinj as me pare (dmth. para Shen Patrik), dmth s'kish ca te zbonte Shenjti. Duket se i esht mvesh si tip legjende, por shkenca s'e mbeshtet. 

Te tjera vende pa gjerperinj: Zeland e Re, Antarktik, Islande, Groenlande.

----------


## Albo

17 mars - Kisha feston kujtimin e Shen Patrikut.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Happy St. Patrick's Day!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (17-03-2014)

----------


## Albo

Gezuar Diten e Shen Patrikut te gjitheve atyre qe mbajne emrin e shenjtorit dhe qe e festojne.

----------

Irenna (04-04-2014),Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (17-03-2014)

----------


## Urimy-meraga

Paska bere nje pune te shkelqyer duke i konvertuar irlandezet ne monoteizem ,mirepo ka  donje te dhene se pas vdekjes Shen Patrikut irlandezet paten nje zhvillim te hovshem .

----------


## Albo

Ndricoje o Shen Patrik edhe popullin tim shqiptar ashtu sic ndricove popullin irlandez, me lutjet e tua drejtuar Zotit tone Krisht e Nenes Shen Mari!

Albo

----------


## Albo

Mbrona o Shen Patrik me lutjet e tua te gjithe ne mekataret.

----------


## Albo

Kisha sot perkujton Shen Patrikun e Irlandes. Lutu o Shen Patrik per shpetimin e gjithe ne mekatareve!

----------

